
Google Fiber: All in on a Gig - dtparr
https://fiber.google.com/blog/2019/all-in-on-a-gig/
======
barake
“All in” as long as they don’t micro-trench in an area with freeze/thaw
cycles. Yes, I’m still salty they pulled out of Louisville KY.

At least they left $3MM to pave the roads they tore up. Get real points on
that one.

------
smt88
"All in" apparently means paring down the service options on a semi-abandoned,
poorly-planned venture that baited and switched neighborhoods all over the
country.

It's astonishing how deep Google's PR bullshit can be sometimes.

------
NetOpWibby
Seems like they realized Stadia isn't gonna work unless they build up the
infrastructure they laid down and then forgot about.

